# rapid weight gain



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Just had my weekly weigh in. Only into 2nd week of bulk, I didn't gain anything in the 1st week but have shot up from 13st 9lb to 14 st 3lb in the 2nd week. Is there a scientific reason for it shooting up this fast? My best recorded body fat % on these machines was 16.8% and now it's at 17.1% so my fat has increased a bit but don't think it accounts for it all.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Water???


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I just used my body fat calipers and they don't make good reading. 1 1/2% fatter than last week according to them. I must have been overdoing it a fair bit. I haven't really ate anything bad either, apart from 3 burgers at Nandos.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Just got back from gym. It seems my strength has improved with the weight gain at least.

Went from 100kg -6 to 105kg -6 in Squats and 80kg-8 to 90kg -8 close grip bench press from last week. I feel a bit better now. Was feeling down before as I was only aiming for 3lb a month increase. Still don't know what's going on you would think I was on steds with these increases.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I've decided to restructure my diet and reduce cals to 3500. Does this look like a decent diet?

4 satchets oats, semi skinned milk, 50g natural peanut butter, Double whey shake. 1000 cals

2 slices brown bread, 4 whole eggs, semi skinned milk, Half tin chopped tomato, 1tbsp olive oil 550 cals

2 chicken breats, veg and 75g pasta. 750 cals

double whey with oats 300 cals

Steak/salmon with veg 450/350 cals

2 pork steaks 600 cals


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

If you've increased your carbs it shall be water weight! You want to be hesitant however, because weight gain like that will bring fat storage also. I'm sure you don't want to end up a fatty.. plus 17% bodyfat is relatively high. I personally wouldn't want to go above 15%.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

^^ Maybe drop your carbs slightly and find your extra cals from EFA's


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok thx for advice. 17% is quite good compared to what I was. I am much more motivated to go the gym when my strength is going up each session. Plus we're not having any sun. Going to bulk until January and then cut again for next summer. I haven't actually weighed myself since the last time I best check. The hairdresser today actually thought I'd lost more weight so I can't look like I've put it on.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Been made to eat my words here because it's happened again. I weighed myself ten days ago in a friends house and I was 14 st 5lb. I was happy this and thought I was on the right track. I set myself a target of 15 stone by January. I weighed myself today and I am 15 stone already ffs with 21.7% bodyfat according to the machine. I don't know what to do now. I have been enjoying getting stronger each week in the gym but I do feel fatter. I thought it was all in my head because my jeans all fit the same but obviously it wasn't.

I blame it on going on all these dates and drinking. Will have to fcuk the drinking off after my birthday.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Actually I think I know what the problem is. It's nuts and peanut butter. I get addicted to them. I can't walk in and out the kitchen without having a few spoons of peanut butter. I'm going to have get rid of both and replace them with something else in my diet. Decided I'm going to do a 4 week mini cut after my birthday (in 2 weeks) and then start the bulk again.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

4 week mini cut? u migh tneed to cut for longer mate, oh and as already posted id maybe drop carbs first, instead of fats


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Gza1 said:


> 4 week mini cut? u migh tneed to cut for longer mate, oh and as already posted id maybe drop carbs first, instead of fats


You think? I hate cutting because I like getting stronger as I said. Always end up too fat though. I might just have carbs when I wake up and post workout now. Once I get to January I want to cut until summer that's why I said only a mini cut now and then bulk more. Should I just bulk right through and then cut for half the year? I don't know wtf I'm doing as you can tell.

My carbs for the day were only

4 sachets oats

2 wholemeal bread

wholemeal pasta pre workout about 100g

either oats in shake or some rice post workout.

Should I drop the in between and just have them morning and post workout? I enjoy eating fats more than carbs anyway.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> check out the - Bulking the meat of champions thread - you stick some quality weight on following those recipes that is guaranteed !


Thx will have a look.

Edit - Ha I should have known better. I thought it was weird you coming across as nice.


----------

